# Looking for a place to paint my BBQ pit



## GillGuerra (Jan 24, 2005)

Does anybody know where I can take my BBQ pit to get painted?


----------



## GillGuerra (Jan 24, 2005)

I'm in Tomball


----------



## jtburf (May 26, 2004)

May sound crazy however how about a cheap HPLV gun from Harbor Freight and you do it yourself.

http://www.harborfreight.com/high-volume-low-pressure-spray-gun-kit-44677.html

Just drape the area around it that you do not want painter.

Home depot sells the primer and high heat paint.

John


----------



## GillGuerra (Jan 24, 2005)

Thanks John I went to home depo and bought high heat paint to paint at home figured I would save that money and use it for other things.


----------



## jtburf (May 26, 2004)

GillGuerra said:


> Thanks John I went to home depo and bought high heat paint to paint at home figured I would save that money and use it for other things.


I would be shocked if you could get it primed and painted for less than 250.00

I am waiting to get this sucker finished sanding and the will prime and paint it with an oil base.

I picked up a Wagner power painter because I have several jobs I need to spray.


----------



## mrsh978 (Apr 24, 2006)

I had mine - 18' trailer and pit painted with 1500 degree paint and sand blasted for $650 here in San Antonio.


----------



## Dick Hanks (Aug 16, 2007)

mrsh978 said:


> I had mine - 18' trailer and pit painted with 1500 degree paint and sand blasted for $650 here in San Antonio.


 Any chance that you have a picture to post? Sounds really nice.


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

I painted mine with Rustoleum Automotive High Heat spray paint (2 coats) back in early 2012 & it's held up very well. This paint will take up to 2000 degrees & is available in black, orange, red & blue.


----------



## mrsh978 (Apr 24, 2006)

Dick Hanks said:


> Any chance that you have a picture to post? Sounds really nice.


I am in process of putting all back together - new led light , new aluminum fenders , pin striping trailer . I ran wires through frame inside 1/2" stainless tubing . Will get a pic up tomorrow


----------



## GillGuerra (Jan 24, 2005)

Here is the finished product two coats with rustolium high temp paint and a top coat with charbroil rattle can from academy for a better black finish. Happy with the way it came out and didn't have to pay very much


----------



## jtburf (May 26, 2004)

Looks great Gill, glad you were able to save money and still get a good looking paint job.

John


----------



## GillGuerra (Jan 24, 2005)

Thanks John seasoned it now ready to cook on it can't wait to see how it cooks just need to add a temp gauge and it's done.


----------



## mrsh978 (Apr 24, 2006)

*bbq pit seasoned today*

here are some pic from project( its been a year long consideration). still need to secure fenders and get canopy cut-its a rollover and sits in brackets on side. the temp pic is from today while im running woods thru to season-225 steady


----------



## Dick Hanks (Aug 16, 2007)

Lots of great pictures of pits in this thread. All look really good.

WR Ranch..... I have never seen a design like that. Is that your custom design?

Do you load the wood from the side or where? Any other pictures with any of the doors or lids open?


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

It was my design. The wood coals are loaded from the rear via 2 doors. Pics you requested:

:cheers:


----------



## Dick Hanks (Aug 16, 2007)

OMG Ranch..... Most restaurants with pits barely have that capacity. You must throw some awesome parties or family reunions.


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

LOL, we have been known to periodically have large parties here... There is a second cooking grate under that one to double the capacity (primarily for when we make jerky & sausage). If I use both levels, it will hold 24 briskets.


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Nice job, looks great. Congrats!


----------

